# stiff hind legs??



## penny3 (Dec 28, 2011)

hi, new to this but hope someone can help me.
Ive had my mare for a few weeks now, she's a 4yr old welsh x. Ive been riding her out every few days and up until today she's seemed fine.
Went out on a hack this morning and halfway around noticed she seemed slightly stiff in one of her hind legs, then as we were going down a hill she was limping slightly and not putting much weight onto it. I dismounted and walked her back home, and she seemed to improve as we walked along, but was still stiff in walk. Did a short trot in hand with her and she seemed fine then, not stiff at all, only in walk.
Turned her out in the field at home and she had a good roll, got up and walked off fine.
Im probably just being paranoid, but just wanted to see if anyone experienced anything similar, and if i should just leave her for a few days or what i should do?
Sorry for long post, but thanks!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Give her a couple of days off and then pop her on the lunge or get someone to trot her up. Possibly she could just have a bruised sole or maybe lightly pulled a muscle or tendon. 
Can you feel any heat in the leg at all?

If she's still a little off in a few days, I would advise that you get a vet to have a look at her, being only 4 years old, you would be hoping that she doesn't have any joint issues so it is definitely worth getting her looked at.


----------



## penny3 (Dec 28, 2011)

ok thanks! im hoping its not something too serious, and think she may have just pulled something as she had a mad 5 minutes yesterday acting like a loon in the field :roll: 
Felt her leg and she didnt seem to be in any pain, and no couldnt feel any heat either, or see any major swelling.
fingers crossed!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Could be stifle issues as well, could be that her hips are out or her front left shoulder, could be incorrect saddle fit - could be a multitude of things.

I would contact a Vet to come out and do an assessment. Chiro, back end, stifles, hocks, feet...etc, etc....just to be sure what is going on.


----------



## penny3 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think i'll check her over and lead her out and see what she's like in the morning, then phone up if things still arn't right, thanks.


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

How is she doing?

My mare was stiff in hind legs, then lame and weird standing started... She has arthritis and calcification of sacroiliac joint. I don't believe your horse has it, but could pull or tore ligaments around sacroiliac joint while going crazy.

Be careful. This sacroiliac stuff is tricky as you don't notice it easily. If she is resistant to take contact, stiff or lame in hind legs, if she doesn't use her hind legs as she should, or if she leans and is careful about hoof picking, then you better call a vet.

I'm probably just paranoid since this happened to my mare, but it doesn't hurt to warn you on what you should keep an eye on.

My mare was ridden with this injury and it reocurred so many times it started to calcificate. We still don't now if she will be rideable again.


----------



## penny3 (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks manca, lunged her for a little yesterday and she didnt seem stiff at all, but didnt want to push her or do too much so left it at that, checked up on her a few times since then and seems ok, so rode her out in the fields this morning and took someone with me to see if she seemed stiff, but she was fine again.
But i think i'll keep an eye out for what you mentioned, because some things - like being wary about hoof picking and not always wanting to take the contact do sound like her, but she hasn't had much of this done with her anyway so putting it down to still being quite green. 
Looked up what you said though, and i'd never even heard of it! So thanks for that, i'll keep an eye out. Did your mare have good days-where she didnt seem stiff at all, then bad days, or was it just constant?


----------



## manca (Feb 23, 2011)

She was ok most of the time, not stiff at all, just never wanted to take contact (and collecting was impossible). Actual stiffness started after the fall in the field. She seemed better and worse, but never normal. She was usually worse in bad weather. She is doing better currently, we do some stretches (I can send them to you, 3 of them actually show if your horse has sacroiliac problem), she was injected with steroids and has supplement for arthritis. She was going crazy yesterday in the field, so I guess she's not in so much pain anymore. (But I am, that stretches are not nice at all for my back )

You can also know something hurts up there when horse behaves with picking front legs and has problems only with hind. 

I think your mare is just fine  Maybe she was just sore after running crazily in the field. Keep an eye on her and if she doesn't get better with taking contact in time you know where to look for the reason.


----------



## penny3 (Dec 28, 2011)

oh i see, yes ok then if thats ok, things we do for our horses hey :wink:
I think she'll be ok too,seems a lot better now, i guess im just one of those people who worry to much! thanks.


----------

